# Baby Mario & Luigi Signature Required please



## malsuk (Apr 23, 2008)

Hi, I wonder if someone on GBAtemp would be kind enough to make me a Baby Mario and Luigi signature. Its doent have to be them in their karts, but a bonus if they are. If you could include my user name Malsuk aswell. Many thanks in advance and I look forward to see what great work can be done. Keep up the great work fellas.

My thanks in advance, Malsuk.


----------



## Anakir (Apr 28, 2008)

Was kind of bored. I didn't spend a lot of time on it though, sorry. Hope you like it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: Tell me if you want colors changed or something.


----------



## malsuk (Apr 28, 2008)

Hi, Thank you for what you have done. wouldn't have known where to start or how lol. Any chance you could change the colours for me to the mario red, white and grey. Now I am gonna take the pi*s could you add the banana skin and mushroom somewhere in the sig for me. I cant thank you enough for what you have done. great work and effort


----------



## gizmo_gal (Apr 28, 2008)

The moment I read what you wrote, I had the urge to pee as well...


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 28, 2008)

gizmo_gal said:
			
		

> The moment I read what you wrote, I had the urge to pee as well...



... ummm ... okay ... to 'take the piss' means to be cheeky, and try to get more than your fair share ... nothing to do with actual pissing ...


----------



## malsuk (Apr 28, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> gizmo_gal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks thebobevil least you understand what i mean lol


----------

